# Helping the Bear Cubs out (literally)



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`


----------



## NSluss13 (May 16, 2013)

that is one of the coolest things i have ever seen


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------

